# Hops flowering in winter



## whiney1 (5/8/19)

So I had a bumper crop of hops earlier in the year, but the bines haven't died back at all and are actually still flowering. Sounds unusual, had anyone had this happen? I'm wanting to dig them up but hesitant to do it until it dies! 






https://i.imgur.com/rHMjyc3.jpg


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/8/19)

You are right to be hesitant to dig it up you would more than likely kill it. If you want to to get more hop plants from it take some cuttings or layering.


----------



## whiney1 (5/8/19)

So I'm the reason I'm wanting to move it, is that it went ballistic and took over a big area - probably going to pot it for next season to keep it more contained. 

Do you reckon the rhizomes would be viable if I dug it up now?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/8/19)

whiney1 said:


> So I'm the reason I'm wanting to move it, is that it went ballistic and took over a big area - probably going to pot it for next season to keep it more contained.
> 
> Do you reckon the rhizomes would be viable if I dug it up now?


If they are starting to spread ( they are lateral rhizomes) make sure your spade is sharp and cut them off. Dig up the off cuts and sell em. Leave the Mother plant intact.


----------



## whiney1 (6/8/19)

Nah wanting the mother plant gone, but I think you've answered my question about whether the rhizomes are viable even though it hasn't died back yet, so cheers


----------



## HOPNOX (6/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If they are starting to spread ( they are lateral rhizomes) make sure your spade is sharp and cut them off. Dig up the off cuts and sell em. Leave the Mother plant intact.


Hands up to buy some, Im in the market for rhizomes


----------



## whiney1 (8/8/19)

HOPNOX said:


> Hands up to buy some, Im in the market for rhizomes


No worries, I'll get them out in the next few weeks and make a thread about it


----------

